# Verbindung wird dauernd unterbrochen!



## Alex19 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich bin Arcor- vodafone Kunde "hust", ich bin zurzeit per Wlan im Internet. Meine Verbindung ist immer so zwischen 50-70 %, es lauft ja auch alles super nur das ich dauernd aus dem Internet Fliege. Wenn ich jetzt z.b nur Musik höre, bleibt es dauernd da, aber sobalt ich was Online Spielen will Fliege ich so jede 10-15 Minuten raus. 

Hier ein paar Daten;

6,000 Internet
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Wlan kart von Asus

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo im PCGH-Forum 


Zuerst versuche mal deinen Internetanschluss als potentielle Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
Gehe dazu mal in dein Routermenü.
Dort solltest du einen Reiter Systemmeldungen finden.
Hier wird alles mitgelogt, sodass dort drinsteht, ob deine DSL-Leitung unterbrochen wurde
oder ob nur deine WLAN-Verbindung Schuld ist.

Falls du nicht weißt, wie du in dein Routermenü kommst:

1. Windows Eingabeaufforderungen öffnen.
2. "ipconfig/all" ohne Anführungszeichen eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen.
3. Bei Standardgateway nachsehen und die dahinterfolgende IP-Adresse in dein Browser eingeben. 
Manche Router sind standartmäßig mit einem Passwort geschützt. Dazu schau am besten in deinem Handbuch zum Router nach.


----------



## Alex19 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo

danke für die schnelle antwort, im Router wird nur das auf gelistet.

01/13/2011  20:27:04 If(PPPoE2) stop           
01/13/2011  20:27:03 192.168.2.101 login success
01/13/2011  20:27:02 If(PPPoE2) stop PPP       
01/13/2011  20:26:59 If(PPPoE1) stop           
01/13/2011  20:26:57 If(PPPoE1) stop PPP       
01/13/2011  20:26:54 ADSL Media Down !         
01/13/2011  20:26:31 Wireless 38:E78:8D:92:BE released

Muss erlich sagen bei so was habe ich keine ahnung ob, nun der komplette router neustartet oder ob das Wlan aus geht. Kann ich auch nicht nach schauen, da der Router im Haushalt ganz unten ist.


----------



## derP4computer (13. Januar 2011)

Alex19 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt z.b nur Musik höre, bleibt es dauernd da, aber sobalt ich was Online Spielen will Fliege ich so jede 10-15 Minuten raus.
> 
> 6,000 Internet


Das kommt mir bekannt vor.
DSL 6000, Musik hören geht, ................. bei allem anderen 5, 10, 15 Minuten keine Verbindung.
Hatte das Problem bis heute auch.
PCI WLAN Karte raus aus dem Rechner, USB WLAN Stick rein, alles ist gut.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Januar 2011)

Für mich sieht das jetzt erstmal aus, als wenn dein Router die Verbindung mit dem Internet unterbricht. 
Das läge dann nicht bei dir sondern bei deinem Provider.

Vielleicht könnte noch jemand was zu dem Log sagen, bin ja auch kein Experte


----------



## Alex19 (13. Januar 2011)

Okay also meinst du USB Wlan stick ist besser naja, das hätte ich mir auch gekauft aber ich mein halt die Karte, soll echt gut sein. Dachte immer stick ist schlechter als Karte


----------



## derP4computer (13. Januar 2011)

Alex19 schrieb:


> Okay also meinst du USB Wlan stick ist besser naja, das hätte ich mir auch gekauft aber ich mein halt die Karte, soll echt gut sein. Dachte immer stick ist schlechter als Karte


Ich denke eine Karte ist auf jeden Fall besser. Um zu testen ist so ein günstiger Stick genial. Jetzt kann ich mir eine neue Karte kaufen. 
N Standard .................... saus .................. browse ..........


----------



## Alex19 (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe es nun so gemacht, habe bei Arcor angerufen die meinten, mein router hat irgend was an die 1300 Fehler. Ein neuen Router bekomme ich nicht, weiß der gott nicht warum, da ich mir jetzt aber keinen stress machen will, habe ich mir nun einen neuen Router bestellt. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich einer der Ältesten Router habe von Arcor, und ich mir stark denke das die internet abbrüche daher kommen. Denn im Ganzen Haus habe nur ich diese Probleme.


----------



## Ruscow (6. März 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hallo im PCGH-Forum
> 
> 
> Zuerst versuche mal deinen Internetanschluss als potentielle Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
> ...


 Also wenn ich ipconfig/all eingebe, kommt dort keine IP-adresse hab einen Speedport w723v und 16k dsl allerdings wird beim onlinespielen immer die verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## K3n$! (6. März 2013)

Auch für dich ein herzliches Willkommen im PCGH Forum 

Der Thread ist zwar schon über ein Jahr alt, aber auch hier kannst du gleichermaßen vorgehen. 
Statt der IP nimmst du einfach https://speedport.ip/.


----------

